# This Time We Did It! New '09 210rs



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We went up to General RV when I got home from work today and now she is sitting in our front yard! We will be preping for the "maiden voyage" we have planned for 06/26/09!
ok--ADDING PICS!

[ur


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!

You're gonna love it!

Post pictures!

Happy Camping


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds nice, would love to see some pic's. (the truck too, I'm jealous&#8230;&#8230;.Oh hi honey







)


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats and Enjoy !!









Safe travels and Happy Camping we love our 210 !!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats! Good luck prepping for the trip, and have a great time!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally got some pics & got them uploaded and posted! (see first post on thread. We are looking forward to the first outing next weekend & a trip out west to South Dakota in September!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice! Have fun and send me a postcard!


----------



## wntx_camper (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice looking rig! I wish we had the extra foot, straight in bed and pass through storage. Enjoy your new camper!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

...now, what's on the list of mods?


----------

